# Apple Wood Spoon



## Twig Man (Jul 27, 2014)

Received this beautiful apple wood from a forum member the other day.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 27, 2014)

Beautiful wood and spoon- sure is dark for apple.......


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 27, 2014)

I was told it was apple. Whatever it is I like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 28, 2014)

The finish may have darkened it some. Looks great.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 28, 2014)

That looks really nice! I have some apple that dark here at the shop and I know for sure it's apple since they were falling on my head when we took the tree down after a storm a few years a go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks great. If that's the wood you got from me it's definitely apple, Cut the tree myself


----------

